# My new Tri's



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Well what was supposed to be a 2 hour trip home my poor mice had to endure a 6 hour marathon as my sons motorbike broke down not once but twice :wallbash ... and my brother in law had to go to the rescue and bring my mice home ... and my son of course... but they are here at last :gwavebw thye seem quite happy and are busy messing up their very tidy home 




























Im well chuffed with them


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

They are nice I dont normally like Tris but I love the colours on them,


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi andy.
Lovely,your little sweethearts.
I really like Tri's.Best wishes for your newcomers.
Hope you all are ok after your stressing journey.

Pia


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

awww, they are gorgeous! What is the tube made out of and where do you get them from? It looks like a food/play thing to me?

Kirsty


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

the tubes are small animal/rodent treats from wilkinsons they are £2.99 each the mice eat all the filling and then they play with them, they have hay stuck around thick cardboard ... they eat the hay off the card and then they swing in the tubes when i hang them up ... eventually they eat thru them but they last about 4 weeks  .... ive hung them on cheap bungee cord from the pound shop .... lol im a cheapskate 

I have now named the 4 new tri girls  .... Pam. Jessica, Tara and sookie ..... when I get a boy he will be Eric


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

loverly!


----------

